# hr 350z vs hr 350z | 20 roll



## AutoHaven (Jul 22, 2013)

Was at Bizspeed's Make street racing safe event at Palm Beacj International Raceway the other night and was bale to dilm a close race between two HR 350z. Watching this makes me miss my own 2007 hr that I sold a couple months ago  . Anyhow Enjoy :banana:


20 Roll | HR 350z vs HR 350z | HD | epic noises - YouTube


----------

